# Habitation Check - Damp level readings



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi to everyone, great forum. We are hunting for a MH, had tourer and static before. 
Seen a 'perfect' MH but it's a private sale. I have a worry about damp after our tourer, long story. 
Anyway I have a damp meter (cheap eBay £10). I am trying to find out what a typical 'damp value' would people consider acceptable.

I have never had a habitation check done, just yearly gas (by a certified lpg Corgi chap). So was wondering if the report had any figures for Damp?

Just had a look at a MH locally and it was about 15-20% damp in corners and 10% mid wall!!!! Checked a couple of tourers and they were less than 5% (even the 1988!). All stored outside.

So any ideas on typical values?


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Hi,the validity of readings will depend on the quality of your meter and has it been calibrated properly?
Damp meters will also pick up condensation on walls/window surrounds etc etc so it really depends on your experience of using one to determine what the readings equate to. For work purposes, not motorhomes/caravans, I have a Protimeter mini[ costs£160.00 ]. WME, wood moisture equivalents, readings suggest that 18% to 20% are within acceptable boundaries, just, anything over 20% is cause for concern and under 18% is a better scenario.
Hope this helps
Dave


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks very much for your reply. The meter is just a cheapy one and is supposed to read WME. 

So 18-20% gives me a good 'guide' to things. We were nieve when we bought our tourer privately. When we came to sell it we were told it was damp and then shown how spongy the corner joints were!!!!

So this time, especially with a MH I wanted to be a bit surer that there were less risks of buying a damp MH.

Thanks very much.


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

I have just traded in my 2005 Burstner Elegance A class and as part of the pre-trade in check the dealer checked my van thoroughly with a damp meter. I don't know what make or model of meter he used but he told me that he was very impressed with the results. Generally the van was below 10 and the highest reading he found was 12.8 (I assume these are percentages). So may be this will give you some idea of what a dealer appears to consider a "good" reading!
Tony


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Tony, thanks. Thats the sort of numbers I was looking for. I realise my meter is very cheap and cheerful (£10) but at least it will give me an idea if there is a major issue. 

Thanks very much.

Roll on Saturday


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

NCC damp report 0-15% no cause for concern
15-20% require furthur investigation above 20% will idenify remedial works required.30% and above structual damage may be occuring and deterioration is inevitable hope this helps.
Kev


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

K AND S SERVICES. Thats great. Although my meter may not be perfect it will give me an idea if we need to walk away or not.

Thanks


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*damp*

A Dealers Damp Meter will pick up a Dripping tap at a Hundred Yards :roll:
Beware the Meter reader who rubs he nose with his back to you before he FINDS some damp :lol:

I once nearly had a heart attack :wink: after being told by a caravan dealer that my motorhome had damp, after stripping out the entire shower unit a toilet I found nothing,B****ards :twisted:

Les


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Cheers tinkering  Some dealers are less that scrupulous I bet he was just trying to get your van at a cheap price!!


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

Out of interest - what difference does a wet day make to readings?


----------



## Dai_uk (Jun 9, 2008)

overthemoon said:


> Hi,the validity of readings will depend on the quality of your meter and has it been calibrated properly?
> Damp meters will also pick up condensation on walls/window surrounds etc etc so it really depends on your experience of using one to determine what the readings equate to. For work purposes, not motorhomes/caravans, I have a Protimeter mini[ costs£160.00 ]. WME, wood moisture equivalents, readings suggest that 18% to 20% are within acceptable boundaries, just, anything over 20% is cause for concern and under 18% is a better scenario.
> Hope this helps
> Dave


My 1st post and not used to this , so forgive

I too own and use a Protimeter, the best there is.. when I check my van I use it correctly.. as I do in my day 2 day work.

But even the best tool for the job can lie in the wrong hands ..

Want to find damp. easy short out the pins/probes with a finger well placed.

No want find damp.. touch the surface with one pin/probe whilst keeping the the second 0.0005mm from the surface.

Me thinks if you no happy with the readings given somebody testing your M'Home for whatever reason show an interest in the meter and ask for a go.. if refused or given bull walk away


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Dai_uk said:


> overthemoon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,the validity of readings will depend on the quality of your meter and has it been calibrated properly?
> ...


Hi and welcome to facts and your first post!!! Great post and very informative so thanks for that, heres to many more from both you and Ched. 
Hope you get sorted Ched.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I sort of sorted it. We have just bought a different MH. Same year, same model, better features, better condition, no damp, it is more expensive though. But you can't have everything.

Thanks for everyone's help and advice.


----------

